# Microskiff Mega trip?



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

FC, I have made that crossing about 12 times, but not in a micro. They have all been in 30' + up to 55' HAT boat delivery's and 2 personal trips.  If I ever get my Flats Stalker 18' finished I would be up for that trip for sure. I would also be interested in a little longer trip, like from Ft Myers, across the ditch, south to the Keys and back up the Gulf to Ft Myers. No set plans, just camp where you can find a good spot or set up a per day mileage idea so you could come up with a game plan for some projected areas to stop before hand. That would be a good time for sure. 

Your boats looking good. 
Watch out for them Bugs.......
Brian..........likes driving in big circles.  :-?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Did it in an 18ft skiff. It was interesting, i guess . Cool for about the first 20 miles then insanely boring. Its the same thing the whole way basically. Oh and not to burst bubbles but John Greviscis doesnt know his butt from a hole in the ground. Ive worked in the yard bout a thousand times, met him while they were filming etc. Its just another yacht builder (american custom yachts), and just like rybovich etc its gated entry. Unless you have a specific purpose your not getting in. I dont know i they do guided tours unless you got a couple million.. Seen one boat builder you seen em all, just everything is bigger.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to do this trip to see their facility.
I don't think I read that anywhere.
Rather than to do a trip across Florida.
That would be pretty cool, I guess.
I haven't done it.
I have ran 90 miles in a day in Flamingo.
So I'm sure it could be done.
But we were running 50+ mph in a pathfinder....lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Never crossed there but I have canoed the entire AuSable river (130 miles), Manistee river (230 miles), St. Joe river (200 miles), Muskegon river (220 miles) and countless others. Boated the MI inland waterway to Mackinac Island too many time to count. When I was young, I found these trips to be fun, interesting, and a trip through time as these rivers are famous in history. Now that I am older I would rather drive and drop the boat in at the closest ramp.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

bring your gun. them gators are big that way


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Photo i took while goin down that waterway from the tower of a 39' Jupiter express.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Cut - I have no desire to meet John Greviscis! I actually don't like him as a host, but I do like the show cause there are 100 car tech and build type shows, but really only ship shape tv for boats. 

Dog fish - Thanks, it's funny you mention bugs cause I am in the middle of fixing 3 years worth of lovebug damage on my wifes car right now so we can trade it in. Damn little things wreaked havoc and ate straight through the paint.

Duck - that does sound like some cool adventures, and honestly this may be a trip I save for the future when I'm retired to make it easier.

I really have no plans to make the trip as of now, I just thought it would be interesting to see who has done it. I thought maybe it would be a nice relaxing adventure to take over a few days. 
I was looking over the route trying to find a hotel or something mid way, but no luck, not much out there, so camping may be the only option. This all depends naturally on how fast and comfy my boat turns out.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've made the trip through there a few times. Not a micro though. I used to go on the Kissimmee boat a cade with friends. Kissimmee to Okeechobee to Fort Myers to Port of the Islands to Flamingo to Marathon or Islamorada to Lauderdale to Jupiter Inlet to ICW to Okeechobee to Kissimmee. 
A 9 day boat party.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Firecat: sorry, for some reason people like him but dont know better, i feel ya on the fact that its the only boat show there is, kinda sux. Btw, theres some BIG snook back there right now, also lot of tarpon, slow trolling a yozuri would b deadly effective


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang Cut I forgot you were down in Stuart. I'm shooting you an PM on an unrelated subject, well ok I guess it is related cause it sparked this thread.

Looking for a vacation spot I found this joint.
http://www.harborinnandmarina.com/

I'll PM you the rest.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

IMHO, a Wilderness Waterway trip from Chocko to Flamingo would be a lot more interesting and the fishing would be better. About 100 miles with good camp sites along the way.
The marina at Flamingo has gas and hot showers. You could spend a couple of days at Flamingo fishing Florida Bay and then head back to Chocko.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> IMHO, a Wilderness Waterway trip from Chocko to Flamingo would be a lot more interesting and the fishing would be better. About 100 miles with good camp sites along the way.
> The marina at Flamingo has gas and hot showers. You could spend a couple of days at Flamingo fishing Florida Bay and then head back to Chocko.


thats definitely something i'd be interested in and i know my buddy i fish with would be too. we've talked about doing it just havent planned it yet. but definitely a great idea.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That is an interesting idea? Is there a place the route is charted? or is it a make your own way type deal? 

I am concerned about weather issues, I know this trip might be a bit dull, but the canals are more or less smooth sailing except for the lake crossing.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

its a lot of back country all the way through, if im not mistaking i believe they had a gheenoe rally that ran half way down from choko and back up. camping wise we could set up at some beach locations and chickees.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

the gheenoe army has done a few trips into the WW. the first one that was forum based was choco-mingo-choco and hasnt been done again (to my knowledge) since 2007. we have since gone to lostmans, willie willie, and multiple trips to watsons place. they are all a blast


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

which would everyone prefer? 
choko-mingo-choko
or 
mingo-choko-mingo


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you guys speaking english? :-?


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Are you guys speaking english? :-?


hahaha mingo short for flamingo and choko is short for chokoloskee.

both down in the everglades


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the flamingo and choko trip better then the lake crossing. The lake would be cool to say you did it, but it might just be a gas burnig trip.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> I like the flamingo and choko trip better then the lake crossing. The lake would be cool to say you did it, but it might just be a gas burnig trip.


+1 and there are a lot of large vessels that do not slow down.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> which would everyone prefer?
> choko-mingo-choko
> or
> mingo-choko-mingo


Either. Just pace it so you can spend some time fishing and not haul azz from A-B.

I have spent almost a week at Flamingo and that is a blast too. You can fish Florida or Whitewater Bays.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are thinking about the Okechobee Waterway, call the Army Corps of Engineers and check on the lock schedule. The drought has severely limited the lock opening schedule.

I looked at the Flamingo Choko route a few months ago. Its a pretty long run for many micros that dont have a high top speed. I'd still like to do it!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm down for a Key biscayne to Flamingo run.
Plenty of bonefish tarpon permit snook redfish trout and much much more action for that run.
That would be running across south biscayne bay (the productive side of it) then across manatee bay, then across florida bay.
Just a thought?
And if you want to make the long run, go around the cape up to the rivers and into wwb.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

all great ideas, anyone want to be in charge of maybe putting something together?? if we did the choko and flamingo, we def need to do it closer to winter where the skeeters aren't so bad (especially at night). if we did this lets make it where its not just a run, lets fish maybe camp and stuff so we can enjoy it not just burn fuel. 

anytakers?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

i like the Key biscayne to Flamingo run as well. A lot better then the lake and better fishing IMO.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Its the journey, not the destination that's important. A spped run, IMHO, is a waste becasue you don't see much or have time to fish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

IVE GOT IT!!!!!!! Microskiff poker-run!!!! ;D


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

This past thanksgiving my dad and me did the Wilderness trail via kayak in 6 days. There is an official route which is posted at the park ranger stations, any NPS map, and most waterproof charts. To do the offical trail would be impossible via motor boat because of low clearance in the nightmare and broad creek (trust me, I BARELY made it with a kayak. I was playing limbo). Other than that, it's totally do able via skiff (as long as the skiff is 18ft or less).

All of the camping is chickee or ground sites. Chickee's are great, but they have low capacity. Ground sites tend to be 5+ people, but are muddy and buggy, even in winter. I really liked the trail, and the sights were awesome.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

firecat,

I have gone from North Ft. Myers to Jupiter Inlet and back over 4-5 days in a 14 foot tri-hull with a 30hp evirude back in high school. It was me and a buddy and it was a cool ride to say that we "did it"! We took the rim-canal going over and crossed the lake (which I do not suggest) coming back! It was a fun trip, finding places to camp along the way.
I also have gone from Everglades City to Flamingo back to Everglades City via the Wilderness Water way. The first time I had a Gheenoe Highsider with a 6hp johnson (LORD that was a long trip [smiley=eek.gif] @ 13 mph), it was a long cool trip. We did make it thru the "Nightmare" on a high tide, which was a cool trip by it self. The next time I did it we went from Everglade City to Flamingo and back, but all boats (total of 5) all ran a minumum of 20 mph! We stayed on chickes and ground sites! You will be limited on how many people go if you all want to stay to gether! The park is real strict on how many people are in your group and that you stay where your permit is alot for. Trust me, I have had fines against me for up to $650 for two people staying at the wrong camp site and having a camp fire. I ended up getting it dropped down to $250, but still sucked. I have put together trips down there on the Gheenoe site from 2 boats to almost 30, if ya have any questions, shoot me an email and I will try and answer ya.

This is a pic from the "Nightmare"



























This is one of the "chickies we stayed at, decied not to use tents this time.


















This was a different Chickie we used tents at, very little room


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like fuuunnn!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I definatley think we should plan something in glades for late november or december. The whole wilderness waterway from EC to Mingo would be pretty difficult if we were in a really large group (due to Nat'l park rules) but we could do something similar to what the Gheenoe army did back in March where they camped just outside the park. 

If the group isnt huge we could do the whole waterway which would be a lot of fun. A lot of the beach sites and ground sites have a 20 person limit. 

I think we should designate snag you later (mike) as gorup leader.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

How much fuel would plan for mingo-choko-mingo? How many days would you plan on?

I'd like to get in on this trip in, that is if you let people with ugly boats go.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> I definatley think we should plan something in glades for late november or december. The whole wilderness waterway from EC to Mingo would be pretty difficult if we were in a really large group (due to Nat'l park rules) but we could do something similar to what the Gheenoe army did back in March where they camped just outside the park.
> 
> If the group isnt huge we could do the whole waterway which would be a lot of fun. A lot of the beach sites and ground sites have a 20 person limit.
> 
> I think we should designate snag you later (mike) as gorup leader.


Hahaha good one Matt! How about you take charge man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuel for everglades city to mingo back to everglades city would just varry from boat to boat. We would just need to bring enough fuel in order to reach Flamingo because fuel can be bought there. For my gheenoe I would probably plan to take at the very least 15 gallons but I would probably end up taking more because I would be doing a lot of exploring and fishing. 

I would probably end up taking 20 gallons total. A skiff weighed down with camping gear and extra gas and a full livewell will definatley reduce fuel effeciency.

A trip I just did in January I used 12 gallons. I ran from flamingo to snake river and spent 2 days fishing all the way up to the harney river and then ran back to flamingo.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Fuel for everglades city to mingo back to everglades city would just varry from boat to boat. We would just need to bring enough fuel in order to reach Flamingo because fuel can be bought there. For my gheenoe I would probably plan to take at the very least 15 gallons but I would probably end up taking more because I would be doing a lot of exploring and fishing.
> 
> I would probably end up taking 20 gallons total. A skiff weighed down with camping gear and extra gas and a full livewell will definatley reduce fuel effeciency.
> 
> A trip I just did in January I used 12 gallons. I ran from flamingo to snake river and spent 2 days fishing all the way up to the harney river and then ran back to flamingo.


It was a fun trip, found some grouper spots and a killer Snook spot


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh crap, what did I start, lol.

Ok here's an idea, could you guys who have made the trips being discussed plot out your route on google earth like I did and post pictures and the info. Please include how many miles approximately the trip will take so guys can estimate fuel and travel times..... Also if you can pin point (if you are good with google earth) any area's to fuel up or hotels/marinas/camps that are good to know, that would be great. If we get enough of these trips plotted maybe we can get Jan to make them a sticky or write an article or something. Thanks.


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe up for choko to mingo back to choko being from the westcoast.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Oh crap, what did I start, lol.
> 
> Ok here's an idea, could you guys who have made the trips being discussed plot out your route on google earth like I did and post pictures and the info. Please include how many miles approximately the trip will take so guys can estimate fuel and travel times..... Also if you can pin point (if you are good with google earth) any area's to fuel up or hotels/marinas/camps that are good to know, that would be great. If we get enough of these trips plotted maybe we can get Jan to make them a sticky or write an article or something. Thanks.


Maybe tomorrow i'll try and map it up or if Matt can he'd be better at it. Hotel wise...there none out there its all camping. Fuel is at the flamingo marina. Length of the trip depends on group consensus. Personally I'd like to do the trip while taking the time to go out fish and explore. When we camped out there we found some cool spots way on out there that produced very well.
My suggestions 5 day 4 night
I'd rather leave from Flamingo but the smartest might be from choko because of having fuel at flamingo to fill up after running down.
Camping on the beach would be cool and like Matt (snookintime) said there are limits of people per camp site so it'd be first come first serve. 

Matt....Map it UP!!!!


----------



## schiley1 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would be up for Choko-mingo-Choko trip, I too have been thinking about crossing the big canal from Ft myers through lake O to Stuart or where ever it ends up on the east coast also, I don't know what it would be like after the first 20 miles though. maybe a little monotonous after that, but have been thinking about it for about 15-20 yrs. now. Ed


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is the route from Google earth.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Do NOT rely on this GPX file translated to txt file with gps babel as your sole means of navigation. Use at your own risk. This was created using Polar View software.

Here is a gpx of the route. It shows as 93 miles, but that is a little short and I'm using 100 miles as an estimate for straight run. On top of that I'm adding 50 miles for exploring/fishing. I also routed Flamingo back to Everglades City via the Gulf and it is 75 miles and will post separate.

I would recommend that anyone considering the trip use their favorite charting software to view NOAA Raster charts as they are more detailed than the ENC's for this area. If you do not have charting software SeaClear is pretty good and free. http://www.sping.com/seaclear/.  You will need to read the manual on getting your BSB's to show up automatically. While very large I just download the whole FL package. If you want smaller downland get the 1143X series.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Here is the route from Google earth.


If I am correct that's the actual trail with the nightmare bypass. If so I'd like to suggest that you skip the broak creek and go straight to the norhern Harney River entrance. The broad creek was no fun in a kayak in november, and it would be terrible to impossible from anything larger than a gheenoe. Believe me, this is all based on personal experience. Other than that, what you have mapped out should be easy to do. 

I did it in 6 days with a kayak, but that was without exploring and just doing the trail. If I were to use the boat, I'd probably do it in 3-6 days. Navigating it via boat is pretty easy (if you avoid the mentioned sections), and it wouldn't be hard to do the entire trail one way in a single day. 

In terms or numbers, 15 people would be resonable. In ever area of the park there is at least one site that holds that number. Near choko Lostmans five and Watson's Place (which is haunted   ) hold 15 and 20, respectivly. Additionally they both have docks, restrooms, and tables. By the broad river Highland beach holds 24, but doesn't have anything provided by the park. In the south is where it gets hard, since the majority of sites are chickees, and chickees can only hold two boat (or you get a fine). So you'd either have to break up and use multiple chickees and meetup in the morning OR go and stay on the cape on the outside which hold 30+ people.

Hope this helps
Charlie

BTW, you have to get permits for sites the day you leave, so have a plan B for camping just incase some where is already taken on a given day  ;D


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> > Here is the route from Google earth.
> 
> 
> If I am correct that's the actual trail with the nightmare bypass. If so I'd like to suggest that you skip the broak creek and go straight to the norhern Harney River entrance. The broad creek was no fun in a kayak in november, and it would be terrible to impossible from anything larger than a gheenoe. Believe me, this is all based on personal experience. Other than that, what you have mapped out should be easy to do.
> ...


good info, they charge you for each person for each night your out there and jsut ask for contact information in case you get lost out there for someone for them to contact. i think a group of 15-20 is a good number and with exploring and fishing added into the mix it'd be a good 4-6 day trip

lets go ahead and fill the list and talk about dates:

List (Max 20 People)

SnagYouLater- Mike & Snookintime - Matt (Same Boat)


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Charlie, you are correct that was the trail with nightmare bypass. Have you been in that entrance at Harney? The charts show a reasonable path but google earth, bing and yahoo show a lot of shoaling. Little Shark is the next south and it has markers. It is about 8.5 miles gulf run from Broad river to Harney and 12.5 to little shark. All first hand experience is welcome.

To be honest EC/Choko to last huston bay look like they would be tough on me fully loaded for 4-5 days on depth. A lot of 2's on the chart with 1's right by. I don't normally plan on planing in 2's in unfamiliar water. What about you guys?


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it was the north entrance to the Harney, but I may have taken the south entrance. There really aren't that many navigational hazards in that area so long as you keep your eyes peeled.

I wouldn't go directly to the little shark because the Harney river, part of the trail, is very nice in my personal opinion. However, either of these would work and it's more up to group preference than anything else. The broad to flamingo is an EASY one day run. I've done it in the copperhead and back, and I think Bob Lemay does it quite often. So if the group wants to make it to mingo quickly, then I'd go to the little shark and bypass the Harney, tarpon bay, and the shark river. However, if everyone is up for the scenic route (with more inside fishing) i'd definitly suggest taking the Harney section. Also, it fun to run the boat in those mangrove channels. It makes you feel like you're going 100mph went it's really only 27 ;D


Charlie


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you to Carolina Jim and Pandion for the really valuable info. I definatley agree that we would need to come out the Broad river and bypass "nightmare" and "broad creek" and then take north harney back to the waterway. 

Bypassing broad creek would best be done by staying the night at Highland Beach, and then leaving early morning to hopefully avoid any wind. Then we could make our way to flamingo from there. 

OR we could run to flamingo via the outside, around the cape. This would be a long open water run but it could be done if the weather cooperates. This may be an option for those who want to experience Florida Bay. Unfortunatley with this option we would be missing Whitewater Bay and Hells bay. Back in the day there used to be a lift at the Flamingo marina which would lift the boat from the backcounrty side on to the Florida Bay side but that has long been gone. 

I think if this is something that a lot of people are interested in we need to set up an official date (sometime in either late November, Decmeber or January). It would also be great to know how many people will be attending since a lot of the camp sites are limited. I would propose the week before or after christmas but this may not work for everyone. 

To do this trip correctly we would need to plan for atleast 5 nights. Atleast 2 nights headed south, 1 night at Flamingo, and then 2 nights headed back north to choko. 

In response to Carolina Jim: I dont know what kind of skiff you are running but im assuming we are all running micros here and I dont think you will have a problem at all. Yes there are some spots especially in the northern part of the waterway that can be 1-2 feet but those areas can be bypassed. I also believe that the entire way way has been marked in areas that are atleast 2 feet deep even at low tide (with exception to the nightmare).


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention it earlier, but you should have no problem CarolinaJim because I know of a eco tourist guide from Everglades city that runs a 24 foot carolina skiff with a 110 yamaha without problem along the wilderness trail.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Man this trip is consuming me right now. Ive pulled out all of my top spot maps, used the nat'l park campsite map, google earth, and evergladesdiary.com and Ive got this whole plan in my head. Theres no set dates or anything and Im already ready to go. 

Anyway, like I mentioned earlier I think this trip should be atleast 5 nights. 2 headed south, 1 in flamingo (hot showers and fuel), 2 headed back north. 

Our biggest issue is basically going to be the size of our group. It will determine where we can camp throughout the trip. I would suggest that those who are interested take a look at evergladesdiary.com. All the camp sites listed on that site. The capacity, description, review,and location. 

I have designed this trip with the idea that our group is 15 people.

Day 1: We can meet on an agreed location somewhere in Everglades city, or choko at around 6am. If the the weather cooperates with us we should head south via the gulf coast. I think the best place would be New Turkey Key, and Turkey Key. These two sites are within a shouting distance of each other. (less than a mile)[smiley=good-night.gif] . We could set up camp and then spend the day fishing the area of the chatham and huston rivers. My reasoing behind this route is because these two sites are very close, and can together hold 20 people. The only other place in the northern side of the park that can acccomoadate us all and is atleast 10 miles away would be "The Watson Place". This site tends to have a lot of visitors due to its deep water entrance, dock, and fame. 

Day 2: Wake up early and fish the area arounf turkey key. Then at ound 10 am return to camp, pick up, eat lunch and then headout. We would continue heading south along the gulf coast down to Highland beach. We again set up camp and then fish and explore the Broad river area. Reasoning behind this site is because it gives us easy access to the Harney river or gulf coast to stage our run to Flamingo. Arrive in flamingo and set up camp. 

Day 3: Fish the coot bay, and hells bay area, or the marina (great fishing) . Then return to camp. Pack up, eat lucnh, load tanks with fuel and be on our way. Follow the WW to the Harney river and then head east to spend the night at Canepatch. Canepatch can only accomdate 12 people. We can either split up, some at Canepatch and some at either Shark river chickee or Harney river chickee OR we can just hide our tents deep in the woods so rangers dont see us. [smiley=jail.gif]

Day 4: Fish tarpon bay all morning and then head back to camp sites and pick up, eat lunch, and head out. Then we would continue to follow the WW back north. We could either stay at Watsons Place, any of the beach sites that are very close to choko, or Lostmans Five Bay/Plate Creek Bay chickee. These 2 chickees are again within 1 mile of each other. 

Day 5: This day can be to say our goodbyes and indiviuuals can make their own plans for the day. Make way back to choko or spend the day fishing.

Everyone feel free to chime in. I know some may disagree with the first 2 days running along open water and some may prefer other camp sites. I just believe the way I have set it up we have the ability to experience everything the glades has to offer. Beaches, backcounty, ground sites, chickees, fresh and salt water fishing (I have heard that bass can be caught in the canepatch area) :-?. That could be completely false but it would be cool. 

Anyway, lets keep this thread going and make this trip a reality. 

Matt,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

These are just some pictures and video of a trip that Snag you later (Mike) and I did back in January. 

The beginning.   







[/img]                                                       

Can't ever have enough stuff for a camping trip. No pre packed/vaccumed meals on this trip.







[/img]

The view from the Oyster Bay chickee on a cool morning. 







[/img]

The product.







[/img]

Double header.







[/img]

A night time video from the Joe River Chickee. 
http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/mdiaz707/?action=view&current=ENPCampingMovie.mp4


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Man this trip is consuming me right now. Ive pulled out all of my top spot maps, used the nat'l park campsite map, google earth, and evergladesdiary.com and Ive got this whole plan in my head. Theres no set dates or anything and Im already ready to go.
> 
> Anyway, like I mentioned earlier I think this trip should be atleast 5 nights. 2 headed south, 1 in flamingo (hot showers and fuel), 2 headed back north.
> 
> ...


Overall it sounds like a nice plan. Few things. First, beach camping can be fun. It can also be a bitch. You have to be very careful around that area with mudflats which can span a coupl hundred yards which appear and disappear with the tides. More than one kayak trip has turned muddy that way. That being said it's probably the most mosquito free way of camping in the park and the ONLY that allows fires. You mentioned Watson's place but you didn't mention lostman's five, which is a ground site and should hold 15 people with a dock and outhouse. Never went there myself just heard it's nice. 

The only thing you're missing out by going outside is the backcountry views. In honesty i'd say you want to go along the trail on the way down to flamingo, and go on the outside on the way back. Believe you me, there is nothing more magical than seeing the gulf of mexico after being in the backcountry from some time. Additionlly it gives you a greater chance to see Spoonbills and gators, which always facinate me.

What you've heard about the cane patch is correct, is does turn to fresh water that far inland. However, I've been informed that there are some VERY brave rats that have taken up residence there recently and have been scaring would be campers away. Rangers would know more about that. 

If you have any questions feel free to PM me. I'll be outa town awhile, but will try to respond asap!

Charlie


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless there is a storm, the gulf is the least of my worries. While I'd rather do the Harney if I feel I have to I can run outside and then back in to meet up, that is what I'll do. If the majority of people are in Noe's or similar then the plan should be for that type boat. My ride is a SeaSquirt which is 15' 2" floating draft about 12" on plane about 18". I'm going to starting testing loaded and actual floating and running draft this weekend.

For dates I like first week of Dec. I have a trip to Suwannee first week of Nov and lake Seminole Thanksgiving already on the calendar. 5 days 4 nights also is what I was thinking, preferably weekdays.

Snooktime, man after my own heart. I take 5 days in the wilderness seriously and will do what I can not to be a statistic while having tons of fun. Once we get a few more people on board and we get closer, we can have emeeeting and go over things.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It may also be cool if a bunch of us try to get to camp on certain chickees. 

Set it up where we pick areas and chickees we want to stay at and break up along the way. But have meet up spots daily in the back country.

Or camp at the flamingo marina campground as a headquarters, but take off throughout and camp on chickees and meet back at the marina campground. That way some can fish and camp out in Florida Bay chickees, or the cape, while others camp in the back country chickees. 

Maybe a week stay in the park. 
Make it where first night or two camp at the marina campground, then coordinate and see who wants to fish which areas and then try to organize a way where those would go off and fish and camp at the nearest chickee. then meet back up at the flamingo marina campground to camp the last night.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

All of the ideas sound pretty good.
@CarolinaJim- The only probably with first week of december is our college semester isn't over till the following week. So dont think that week would work for us. 

As far as meetings wise during the trip. That would be the best idea so that each small group or boat can go explore and fish w/e area they want too and we'll all meet up later on and tell stories of what we did or didnt catch lol.

this trip is getting me pretty excited and i cant wait till we get this thing in motion.  i have some more videos from the trip matt and i took....as you can see in most of them...we were pretty loaded down lmao i'll post them up later


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> It may also be cool if a bunch of us try to get to camp on certain chickees.
> 
> Set it up where we pick areas and chickees we want to stay at and break up along the way. But have meet up spots daily in the back country.
> 
> ...


That is the best plan for a group larger that 4 or 5 boats. Much more flexible and you would have plenty of areas to explore and fish. A full WW trip is best with two or three boats due to camping limitations. Late Nov or early Dec is a good timeframe to consider.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm ok with 2nd week of Dec. I like the Flamingo base camp idea as well. If the group were to get large we could do Flamingo and EC base camps and folks could meet in the middle, sort of Livingston and Stanley thing.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> I'm ok with 2nd week of Dec. I like the Flamingo base camp idea as well. If the group were to get large we could do Flamingo and EC base camps and folks could meet in the middle, sort of Livingston and Stanley thing.


The Nightmare is an issue. I have been all over the area and really like base camping at Flamingo. Fuel, showers, ice, etc. is there and the fishing options are excellent. It really is the best place for a larger group.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

that's why I figure base camp at the marina campground. and throughout the week, have smaller groups split up and head into the backcountry, or out front. figure out who wants to go where, and see if someone who knows the area leads the way.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

So Dec 15th - 19th work for most? Two week days (Thurs,Fri), two week end days (Sat,Sun), and then 1 week day (mon) provides time so some folks that can not get time off in the week can still come. 

Flamingo base camp sounds good to me, how about the rest of you?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

It works for me.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Works for me too.


----------

